# Which Island and When??



## suzanne (Jan 23, 2011)

Depending on how DH's chemo goes over next few months we are considering Hawaii in 2012. We have never been to Hawaii so would like to know which Island to choose for a 2 week stay and what time of year to plan for that would have least amount of rain. We seemed to have narrowed choice down to either the Big Islaand or Kauai. Need advice please. We love the beach and snorkeling/scuba diving and sightseeing.

Thanks,

Suzanne


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 23, 2011)

The least amount of rain is during the summer.   On Kauai the driest part of the island is the south end (Poipu.)  The north end (Princeville) gets more rain.  On the Big Island, the driest side is the Kona side.

Kauai is our favorite island, because it's not overly developed and there are lots of outdoor activities.  Kauai has fabulous beaches and great snorkeling.

The Big Island is BIG!    It's bigger than all the other islands combined.  To do it justice you have to do a lot of driving.  It's got some unique features like the active volcano and the huge manta rays that you can see on night dives.  The snorkeling can be great there!  Our favorite is Two Step, adjacent to A Place of Refuge. 

The one thing that people sometimes do not like about the BI is that because it's the newest island, much of the coast line is black lava rock, because the rock hasn't had time to break down into sand.  There are few resorts on the beach - we missed that.

You can't go wrong with either island.

Here are snorkelers getting into the water at "Two Step" where mother nature has provided two natural steps in the lava to get into the water.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jan 23, 2011)

If you have two weeks, you might consider a week on Kauai and a week on the Big Island.  This is what we typically do.

Aloha, 

Marty


----------



## UWSurfer (Jan 23, 2011)

Flip through the Hawaii board as there have been several discussions about the islands and how each has different character.    We've now been to 5 of the Islands: BI, Maui, Kauai, Oahu and Lanai.    Lanai sits a relatively short boat ride off of Maui and is a popular diving and day cruise destination from North end of Maui.

I have dived all of these locations and found the diving to be comparable across the islands, each offering a variety of experiences.  A good dive operator can make for a nice experience which ever Island you go on.

As Denise mentioned, Kauai is very beautiful and not over developed.  Smith's Garden Lauaa is located in Kapaa on Kauai and is popular with many on Tug and ourselves.   As noted the beaches are generally sandy and the resorts are mostly clustered on the wetter side of the island in Princeville.  Also the Grand Canyon of Hawaii is here.  We were there a year ago and enjoyed our week very much and will return there again.

Oahu is the most populated and in many ways reminds us of LA.  If you like high rise city life, Waikiki is it.  Hilton Hawaiian Village is here & the island is home to Pearl Island, the North Shore and Polynesian Cultural Center.  

The Big Island has the active volcano on one side and Kona on the other.  Waikaloa is a resort area about 20 minutes from Kona with a cluster of resorts concentrated there.  Lots to see there, but all of it is a drive.  Home to the grand daddy Ironman triathlon, Kona coffee operations and Captain Cooke's landing spot and reserve.

Maui is a mixed bag of things and one of our favorite islands.  It has a little of everything.  There is the developed city near the airport which offers that angle in a largely suburban setting.   The two main areas timeshares are clustered are Kihei about 20 - 30 minutes from the airport (southern end) and Lahaina which together with Kapalua makes up the upscale northern end of the island.  

We own here at a small resort with every other year usage.  Kapalua is much more small town feel and being from LA, reminds us somewhat of Malibu.  By that I mean it's of course coastal but has both developed and rural aspects to it all combined.  Lots to see here and the diving can be very nice, again varying from spot to spot.  Maui has the very tall Mt. Haleakala which you can get above the 10,000' mark.  Also the road to Hana is a very popular if not arduous drive.

It all comes down to the type of climate and experience you desire.  It's all there to choose from.


----------



## suzanne (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you all for your help. We live in SE Florida so beaches are important, but know what you mean by LA (big city) aka Miami feel. Would like to get away from that. Denise your photo is great. I think based on what I am hearing and reading Kauai is going to be our first choice.  Sounds like there is lots to see and do and still avoid the mega crowds. We don't want to Island hop due to DH's health and the long trip from Florida. We plan to fly to either LA or San Diego depending on flights and spend a couple of days before and after Hawaiian flights to break it up some so DH can rest. Also dealing with time zones so think this would be a better way for us to make the long trip. 

Thanks again for your help. If you all think  of anything else we should know please post or send me a PM.

Suzanne


----------



## Jestjoan (Jan 23, 2011)

*Kauai*

LOVED it. We stayed in Poipu.

Check out our own Tugger Makai Guy's tour of the north shore.
http://members.toast.net/fdw/northsh/northsh.htm


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 23, 2011)

You should get the book "Kauai Revealed" ASAP and start doing your research.  Be sure you get the most recent edition - 2010 I believe.


----------



## Jestjoan (Jan 23, 2011)

I was looking up the web site when you posted!

http://www.wizardpub.com/kauai/kauai.html


----------



## suzanne (Jan 24, 2011)

Denise thank you fpr the PM. I read every word. Kauai sounds and looks awesome. Maybe we should try to spend a week in each end of the Island too. 

Thank you all so much. Will be heading to Book Store Wednesday to pick up the book on Kauai.

Suzanne


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jan 24, 2011)

I was just going to suggest that. If you don't want to do two islands, two different sides would work. The Princeville area is rainy, but so very beautiful and the rain is usually light in summer and there are magical rainbows.
Enjoy!
Liz


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 24, 2011)

There is a dry side and a wet side to every island.  

There is whale season.

There is tourist season.

The running joke is that there is a bigger change in temperature between night and day than winter or summer.  So night is basically winter in Hawaii.  (at least sea level or near enough to it).  When you start going up dramaticlly up to the top of volcano that rule no longer applies.

It is a little more warmer and humid in Sept Oct, but the crowds are all gone.

So the basic questions are do you want to see whales, then go late Dec to early April.  

Do you want to skip crowds? That avoid holidays, march, and summer. 

Where to stay will dicate some rain.  Stay on the dry sides not on the wet side, and that will eliminate some if not most rain.

Having been to all islands except Molikai and Lanai, my favorite is Big Island (been 6 times).  Less people, more space, volcano.  Next would be Kauai (been 1 time), again less people, beautiful scenery.  

I like the least Maui especially the tourist area as there is just TOO much traffic always.  Oahu, just because it is a big city.  Now don't get me wrong Maui (been 2 times) and Oahu (been 3 times) have lots of things to draw people there, but it is just not my preference, given other choices.

I don't especially need a sandy beach, I need good water for scuba diving, which is why Big Island tops my list.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jan 25, 2011)

I agree that the clearest water is on the Big Island. I only swim with goggles and the northern beaches of the Kohola Coast are my favorites. You can even see fish in 3 feet of water at some beaches!
Liz


----------



## GregGH (Jan 25, 2011)

suzanne said:


> Depending on how DH's chemo goes over next few months we are considering Hawaii in 2012. ....snip .....
> Thanks,
> 
> Suzanne



First -- hoping for the best with the health issue - we love Hawaii -but a long flight ( not sure where you are starting from ? )

1) the travel book that Denise suggests - I can not say enough good things about - google and you will find a web site for this that lists additional hotel type info that doesn't ft into the book

2) been to the islands several times - love the WET side of Kauai ( north ) as our favourite  -but damm near any place is nice on Hawaii apart from Oahu downtown ( too many people )

3) don't overlook a cruise .... especially if health and energy are issues ... allows you to see things and do as much as you want- we have done twice over the years and enjoyed the variety of locations - just not a fan of NCL

Have a great time

Greg

ps - when we go back - will probably re-do a stay at Hanalei Bay  --- skip the TS units --they suck -- but you can rent the better units ( we stayed in building 9 - OMG - what a ABSOLUTE wonderful view -- you NEVER want to leave the balcony - google it -a couple of real state places handle the non-TS units ... at 1:00pm the clouds roll in and a slight rain -- which makes for wonderful waterfalls on the mountains in the distance - if you search TUG you will see I keep in touch with Hanalei - what a mess with this resort apart from full ownership units ....


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 25, 2011)

> what time of year to plan for that would have least amount of rain.



Although there are not big seasonal differences in temperature - there are big differences in rainfall, seasonally, and regionally, and the OP asked for recommendations for dry weather.


----------



## bigrick (Jan 25, 2011)

I think you'll do fine with either island you listed or any of the rest for that matter.  They're all Hawaii!

We've been to Maui and the Big Island.  Two separate trips and each trip for two weeks.  There's lots to see and do where ever you go.

The main reason we haven't been back is my wife prefers to be car-less on trips.  Oh and she doesn't want to just kick back on the beach and drink lava flows!  To see the things we wanted to see, we drove every day.  Not her kind of trip.  (We go to places with good non-car transportation systems lately instead.)


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 26, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> Although there are not big seasonal differences in temperature - there are big differences in rainfall, seasonally, and regionally, and the OP asked for recommendations for dry weather.



However much of the rain can be minimized by getting accommodations on the dry side of the islands, and only travelling into the wet areas on a day trip.

Poipu vs Princeville
Waikoloa vs Kona vs Hilo

Princeville it rains every day.  Waikoloa it rains 12 inches a year, wetter months Nov thru april it rains between 1 to 2 inches a month.  Dry season it rains from a 1/3 inch to 1 inch a month. That is dry.


----------



## shar (Jan 27, 2011)

My reply is going to be a bit different from the others. If you want a place to walk out from the condo to the beach you will not find the same ease that is available on east coast, Fl. or Carib.  There are beautiful beaches but most of the TS are not directly on the beach. You have to drive and then you will not necessarily have the convenience of the lounges, tables , shade, etc. We found the beach on Oahu to be the most convenient from the Hilton Hawaiian Village as there you could walk down from your condo/room.  We have traveled to Hawaii three times for multiple weeks and spent time on Maui, Kauai, Big Island and Oahu. We even traveled to Molakai for the day. We are people who just love to relax on the beach and did not find this really part of the holiday. There is a lot of sightseeing and after doing that we would end up at the pool and not the beach (as we can do in other places).

Some of the beaches we saw were beautiful and others were not anywhere near as nice as the east coast.

We have never found the Hawaii vacations to be the same as the beach vacations on the east coast or carib.

Shar


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 27, 2011)

Shar - Your post surprised me.  I have to disagree with you - most timeshares in Hawaii are on the beach.  Not all, but most.

One major difference in Hawaiian beaches is that they are all public by law, so no, you will not find resorts with private beaches and all the associated amenities on the beach.   But, there is certainly no shortage of beautiful and convenient beaches.


----------



## HatTrick (Jan 27, 2011)

UWSurfer said:


> Oahu is the most populated and in many ways reminds us of LA.  If you like high rise city life, Waikiki is it.  Hilton Hawaiian Village is here & the island is home to Pearl Island, the North Shore and Polynesian Cultural Center.



Where is this _Pearl Island_ of which you speak?


----------



## UWSurfer (Jan 27, 2011)

HatTrick said:


> Where is this _Pearl Island_ of which you speak?



Uh....Fantasy Island?  (Boss, de plane!   De PLANE!!!!)  

Yeah,  Pearl Island should have been Pearl Harbor. 

ooopppsss!


----------



## shar (Jan 28, 2011)

Denise

I guess my experience has been in Hawaii that the TS are not directly on the beach where I can walk out from my condo like I can on the east coast.  The beaches here are public not private. There were beautiful beaches that we found in Hawaii  but not right out front where we were staying in the TS except Hilton Hawaiian Village.  Some had a limited beach, but not one where we could sit and relax with all the amenities we have found other places.

In searching I have turned down a number of exchanges because they were just not close at all to the beach.  Stayed some places that were to have a beach, but found that the nicer beaches were not where the condos were located. For example, Bay Club on the Big Island is a very nice resort but not directly on the beach.

This has actually been one of the disappointments we found with Hawaii. Glad to know that others do not think this, but maybe it depends on II vs RCI. We trade only with RCI.  

Shar


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi Shar - Yes, that explains it - most of the top Hawaiian Resorts are with II - especially the Westins and Marriotts.

You are right about the BI - it's the newest island in the chain, and the lava banks haven't had time to break down into sand - check back in a few thousand years for great beaches!


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 28, 2011)

I was all excited about our trip this Sept. to Kauai and BI, until I saw the post about it being warmer (hotter?) and humid.     I've been to many places that were so humid I almost croaked--please tell me it's not that humid as to be uncomfortable?

We've been to several of the islands during Spring Break and Summer but never Fall.  Friends who always go in Sept. or Oct. said that's the best time in their opinion (maybe because crowds are down?).

Oh well, I'm sure we will love it whatever, after all it's two weeks!


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 28, 2011)

Jo, We will be happy to go in your stead. Call it taking your sacrifice for you...  Jim


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 28, 2011)

Jim,

Thanks so much for your offer, and I will certainly keep it in mind!   

BTW, how was the TUG get-together there in HI??  I think there were a few from our neck of the woods and I want to hear all the scoop.  Did Phil behave himself?


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 28, 2011)

muranojo said:


> BTW, how was the TUG get-together there in HI??  I think there were a few from our neck of the woods and I want to hear all the scoop.  Did Phil behave himself?



We had a great time on the deck of Kimo's, had a few of their signature Mai-Tai's-I even ordered a beer that the nice waitperson brought a mai-tai instead of, and chivalrous rail that I am, I did the right thing and made her mistake disappear. Pictures were taken, though not by me or mine. I'm told they will be posted. Philemer, Walt, me and our decidedly better halves retired to the upper reaches for dinner. It was delightful. Walt had thoughtfully saved a receipt from Kimo's that entitled us to a free "Lava Cake", or some such on a subsequent (for us) visit. It was appreciated.

The get-together broke up and we went our separate ways proclaiming "Same Place Next Year". Who knows. 

I left a voicemail with Philemer promoting lunch on our departure day, but alas, they were out, so we weren't able to either lead or be lead astray. A next time is called for!

So if you need me to handle that 2 weeks on the humid B.I. next Sept, I could fit it into my schedule. Who knows, I might even trade an iPad... Jim


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 29, 2011)

Would you also like my First Class RT tickets as part of the package?
I just figured you'd want that thrown in.   

Guess I should recognize whatever humidity is there, it can't be as bad as the New Orleans Zoo in August + several other examples.


----------

